

Young CEOs Find Benefits, Challenges By Hiring Employees 40 And Older - acw2114
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/06/young-ceos-of-startups-hiring-employees-40-and-older_n_1324205.html?ref=small-business

======
kls
If you look at the number quoted though there appears to be another trend, and
that is the age cuts off at 35. I have noticed over the years that that number
is moving upwards and I think there is a reason, 35 is almost exactly the age
of individuals who grew up with the internet, they where in high-school at the
time that it started to make it's way out of the universities and I think that
is the bigger issue than the actual age. When you start to move past the 35-38
year range you start to encounter people that came to the internet later in
life than these individuals. While everyone below that age mark are part of
the generation that grew up connected. I believe that that upper bound will
somewhat travel with that 35-38 year old generation.

